# MK2 vs MK1 forum



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

It looks like the MK2 forum is growing each day and is more populair than the MK1 forum.
Look at the last months....More views, More threads, with more reaction's and again more views.

Shouldn't the MK2 be on top?

Maybe we can put the MK1 forum together with the "Other Marques" ?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Agreed, there is much more bickering, slagging each other off, insults and general whingeing on the mk2 forum so its much more entertaining. Stick it on top. In fact, I would go as far as giving it its own url. Mk1 forum is full of people asking for advice and generally helping each other. Boring eh.


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

I am not quite sure why you segregate yourselfs anyway.

We are all TT owners and all should be all united shouldn't we?
Or am i missing something!!

Karen


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

X4RCN said:


> I am not quite sure why you segregate yourselfs anyway.


A very good reason, who wants to plough through how to fix a mk1 rattle when you have a mk2 and vice-versa.

Both should exist in their own right however maybe in a year or two we should have a mk1 chav area as well to keep them away from us mk1 enthusiasts  :roll:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Rebel said:


> It looks like the MK2 forum is growing each day and is more populair than the MK1 forum.
> Look at the last months....More views, More threads, with more reaction's and again more views.
> 
> Shouldn't the MK2 be on top?
> ...


Yeah the Mk2 forum is full of pictures of you donning the lycra shorts :lol: :lol: ,this is going to provoke more views, posts etc.

and they say the MK1 is a hairdressers car! :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I would say the MK2 is more of a hairdressers car now


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

X4RCN said:


> I am not quite sure why you segregate yourselfs anyway.
> 
> We are all TT owners and all should be all united shouldn't we?
> Or am i missing something!!
> ...


Karen it was a serious question......realy it was :lol: :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Yeah the Mk2 forum is full of pictures of you donning the lycra shorts


You ment this picture? That's no Lycra, that a high-tech superlight, supersonic, superfast runningshort. :wink: 
Running.... you know that word? It's almost the same as playing darts.
Drinking a lot's of beer, and hanging around with a few friends talking abouth your new "spacer's" on your MK1, that's healthy .......LOL


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Rebel said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah the Mk2 forum is full of pictures of you donning the lycra shorts
> ...


That picture has helped me burn loads of calories buy laughing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jbell said:


> That picture has helped me burn loads of calories buy laughing :lol: :lol: :lol:


Where do you purchase such laughter, I need to loose a few kg after Christmas? :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > That picture has helped me burn loads of calories buy laughing :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Mk2 forum apparently


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

I think the Flame room should be up there on top with the mark 1 and 2 as mere after thoughts.

Much more fun in here and no mention of a dodgy thermostat in sight. :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

jbell said:


> That picture has helped me burn loads of calories buy laughing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Rebel said:


> It looks like the MK2 forum is growing each day and is more populair than the MK1 forum.
> Look at the last months....More views, More threads, with more reaction's and again more views.
> 
> Shouldn't the MK2 be on top?
> ...


No chance whatsoever. :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Maybe a polish off is needed?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Maybe a polish off is needed?


 :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > That picture has helped me burn loads of calories buy laughing :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Go jogging with Rebel  :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Maybe a polish off is needed?


What would you like me to polish off, beer perhaps


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jbell said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a polish off is needed?
> ...


I don't think that is what he means


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I may drive a gay hairdressers car, but dont label me!

As you are all a bunch of girly polishers (i read this on the ST forum), i was mere saying a contest maybe a good way to settle it.

Else a toss off?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> I may drive a gay hairdressers car, but dont label me!
> 
> As you are all a bunch of girly polishers (i read this on the ST forum), i was mere saying a contest maybe a good way to settle it.
> 
> Else a toss off?


  You really did mean a polish off :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Else a toss off?


Pancakes it is then :lol:


----------

